# South East Dog Meet



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wanted to put some feelers out really.
Who would like to meet up for a friendly dog walk?
I was thinking Jeskyns in Gravesend or Capstone Country Park in Gillingham.
Other possibilities obviosly greatly recieved 


*
Here is the plan
Sunday 26th June. Meet Jeskyns at 3pm. Jeskyns postcode DA12 3AN
There is no toilet facilities at Jeskyns. 
I have emailed Nells cafe to see if they accept dogs, Fleur you are more than welcome to come to mine for a drink and quick wee.
I have also found two dog friendly pubs within 4 miles of Jeskyns that we could go to either before or after walking if people so wish.Details to follow.
Walk is to be offlead. Long lines etc.
Planned walk being 4 miles, so just over an hour long. How does that sound?*


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Anywhere really, but my preference would be any park that is the canterbury side of Maidstone, chatham, gillingham area though I've heard wonderful things about Capstone park! I'm DEFINITELY up for it!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> Anywhere really, but my preference would be any park that is the canterbury side of Maidstone, chatham, gillingham area though I've heard wonderful things about Capstone park! I'm DEFINITELY up for it!


Capstones lovely.
Good thing about Jeskyns is its really enclosed.
Dunno how busy both get at middle of the day weekend times though as I only walk unsociable hours in those two places.

I don't know any down towards your way. Definitely will take suggestions though 
:001_smile:


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Trying to find places that are close to you but not as far as gravesend... hmmm. The only parks I really know are the woods very near Canterbury, and the valleys near my parents place.

Will get back to you  What a lovely idea!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> Trying to find places that are close to you but not as far as gravesend... hmmm. The only parks I really know are the woods very near Canterbury, and the valleys near my parents place.
> 
> Will get back to you  What a lovely idea!


Yay fun doggy times :thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm a possible - they're about 2 hours from me so depending on how much petrol I've got when you decide to meet I'll come along.


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

I would be interested. There must be loads of places off A2!!! Not to keen on going as far as cantebury tho!!
What about Shorne Country Park?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pixie2010 said:


> I would be interested. There must be loads of places off A2!!! Not to keen on going as far as cantebury tho!!
> What about Shorne Country Park?


Not keen on shorne country park
Although its lovely I find it quite dog unfriendly


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fleur said:


> I'm a possible - they're about 2 hours from me so depending on how much petrol I've got when you decide to meet I'll come along.


That's be lovely. Will keep you updated


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

I know what you mean. My fav place is Foots Cray Meadows which is between Bexley and Sidcup but might be a bit far for most people. Very dog friendly x


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I would be up for jeskyns as I enjoy throwing marley's ball in to the pond and making him swim to get it hehehe naughty mummy.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Im all way in Hampshire but might come along , will see nearer the time


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

whereabouts is Jeskyns? Will have to look it up! I don't drive so will have to rely on public transport, which Amber hates, or my loving OH, who loves our two but isn't really a 'dog person'  I'll find a way!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

H0lly said:


> Im all way in Hampshire but might come along , will see nearer the time


I'm in Hampshire to 
I'm near Portsmouth so it'll be about 2 hrs for me to drive.
If I've got the petrol money I'll be there


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

34 miles from me Gravesend...


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Forestry Commission - Jeskyns - Planning your visit
Hopefully this link works! Looks lovely


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Well i'm over Jeskyns all the time as it's less than 2 mins from my house :lol: so i'm up for it


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

I would definitely be up for a meet!


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Possibly - its about a 2 hour drive for me!


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Too far me as I don't drive and I'm not trying to figure out what trains and buses to get!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> whereabouts is Jeskyns? Will have to look it up! I don't drive so will have to rely on public transport, which Amber hates, or my loving OH, who loves our two but isn't really a 'dog person'  I'll find a way!


If you could get to any train station near me I will pick you up. If your two will get in the boot of a hatchback?



GoldenShadow said:


> 34 miles from me Gravesend...


Thats ok then only a 45 min drive


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay looks like we have a plan formulating now


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

OK I'm up for it I think. Bare in mind Rupert is *cough* confined to a lunge line 100% the time at the minute mind Singing:

Oh and I was wrong, 35 miles damnit 

Dartford tolllllll :cryin:

Anyone from Chelmsford to Gravesend or on that route would be welcome to have a lift, I worry about dog's getting squashed in boots but my boot is quite big, I have a dog guard for it and potentially if a dog of small retriever size or less could also go on back seats harnessed in with Rupes


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> OK I'm up for it I think. Bare in mind Rupert is *cough* confined to a lunge line 100% the time at the minute mind Singing:
> 
> Oh and I was wrong, 35 miles damnit
> 
> ...


Great stuff, cant wait to meet you both. 
Rocky has a line attached in case of bikes 
Right when then????


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Great stuff, cant wait to meet you both.
> Rocky has a line attached in case of bikes
> Right when then????


I am a wimp, I might not make 35 whole miles :lol:

No idea when, that could be a sticking point for me just got a job which I find out my shifts for tomorrow I think but would be up for it.

I bet Rupert is diddy compared to Willow, get the impression she is a big girlie and whilst the higher end of his breed standard Rupert is like a mini me compared to the goldens I've met


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I am a wimp, I might not make 35 whole miles :lol:
> 
> No idea when, that could be a sticking point for me just got a job which I find out my shifts for tomorrow I think but would be up for it.
> 
> I bet Rupert is diddy compared to Willow, get the impression she is a big girlie and whilst the higher end of his breed standard Rupert is like a mini me compared to the goldens I've met


I think they are going to be a simiar size  Roo has better furnishings though :smile:

I think it will have ot be a weekend to allow for workers. I can only do Tuesdays otherwise.

Whats your new job?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

I'd love to come but I'm on the other side of London and while Kenzie is used to trains, I think it might be a bit far


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> I'd love to come but I'm on the other side of London and while Kenzie is used to trains, I think it might be a bit far


T'is shame but we understand :smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

How about Sunday 19th June?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Haha i work weekends  could do early Saturdays (need to be at work by 5pm) or i work every other Sundays, I'm free most weekdays though, oh and i'm off on holiday in two weeks for a week.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I think they are going to be a simiar size  Roo has better furnishings though :smile:
> 
> I think it will have ot be a weekend to allow for workers. I can only do Tuesdays otherwise.
> 
> Whats your new job?


Better furnishings, in what way?

You will laugh at me if I tell you what it is :lol: I don't care, its moneyyyy 

No idea about Sat 19th June yet but I can bear it in mind


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> How about Sunday 19th June?


I go on holiday on the 18th for a week


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

errrm i am banning all golden retrievers :glare:  unless you want me to steal them........... and i will.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Better furnishings, in what way?
> 
> You will laugh at me if I tell you what it is :lol: I don't care, its moneyyyy
> 
> No idea about Sat 19th June yet but I can bear it in mind


He has chest hair and long belly hair and off his legs and tail. Willow either hasnt got it yet or she will never have it. She could still get more

I wont laugh, I cleaned toilets through college.



Pointermum said:


> I go on holiday on the 18th for a week


Sorry Didnt see your first post.
What date/s good for you?
We could always do more than one.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> errrm i am banning all golden retrievers :glare:  unless you want me to steal them........... and i will.


ahhhhh you say that now 
Then you meet the big clumsy bear


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

but i like big clumsy bears


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I could maybe do the following Sunday? we are back on the Saturday and picking the dogs up from kennels on the Sunday, i'm sure thay would love a long walk after a week in kennels. Mind you i don't know how crazy they will be


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> I could maybe do the following Sunday? we are back on the Saturday and picking the dogs up from kennels on the Sunday, i'm sure thay would love a long walk after a week in kennels. Mind you i don't know how crazy they will be


I have a show that morning but would be able to do the afternoon 
We will get something together definitely.
Where are you off to on hols?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I have a show that morning but would be able to do the afternoon
> We will get something together definitely.
> Where are you off to on hols?


The afternoon would be good for me, it would give me some time to unpack and collect the dogs :lol: Were just off to Majorca for a week with the kids. Cassia should be able to come with Dobby by then also, he should be past all his puppy jabs although he might need lots of cuddles rather than walking all the way round  Right we just need to see if it will work for other people


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I will bring my big handbag to put him in  it will be good to meet everyone. *runs off to practice recall so as not to show self up*


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> I will bring my big handbag to put him in  it will be good to meet everyone. *runs off to practice recall so as not to show self up*


Hopefully mini CC pup will come, Im sure we can take turns stealing I mean up holding him 

Ha ha dont worry Im sure my gold good citizen dog will manage to show me up!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> He has chest hair and long belly hair and off his legs and tail. Willow either hasnt got it yet or she will never have it. She could still get more
> 
> I wont laugh, I cleaned toilets through college.


Course he has chest hair he's a man :lol:

They say hair grows up to 3 years don't they, feathering anyway. Funnily enough Roo will be 3 in August and honest to god his face and body shape have changed loads the last couple months, I'm a bit like :blink:

I'll give you a clue, do you want fries with that?! :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Course he has chest hair he's a man :lol:
> 
> They say hair grows up to 3 years don't they, feathering anyway. Funnily enough Roo will be 3 in August and honest to god his face and body shape have changed loads the last couple months, I'm a bit like :blink:
> 
> I'll give you a clue, do you want fries with that?! :lol:


awww yummy, least you get lunch, 

Yup they say goldies dont fully mature until 3 sometimes even 4.
Thats why people are saying dont completely write Willow off from the show ring yet.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> awww yummy, least you get lunch,
> 
> Yup they say goldies dont fully mature until 3 sometimes even 4.
> Thats why people are saying dont completely write Willow off from the show ring yet.


Aww no, is it the feathering maybe stopping her in the ring?

Rupert wouldn't get anywhere in the ring even if he had his balls


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Aww no, is it the feathering maybe stopping her in the ring?
> 
> Rupert wouldn't get anywhere in the ring even if he had his balls


ahh you'll never know now!!! We think hes gorgeous and thats what matters.

No its not the only thing keeping her back, her height, colour and just general conformation are wrong.
But poeple say with time and maturity her stifles will drop, her head widen and under some judges at least I wouldnt get laughed at 

The thing is she really enjoys showing and she's good as gold in the ring, but lots of companions in the summer to keep her happy at least


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> I will bring my big handbag to put him in  it will be good to meet everyone. *runs off to practice recall so as not to show self up*


God knows what my two will be like after a week in kennels 



GoldenShadow said:


> I'll give you a clue, do you want fries with that?! :lol:


Yes please and make sure there large  but i'll have a diet coke to make up for it 

It will be good to meet some of you. Marley boy and Cassia don't count  i can't believe my family have invaded my safe PF zone :nono:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ahh you'll never know now!!! We think hes gorgeous and thats what matters.
> 
> No its not the only thing keeping her back, her height, colour and just general conformation are wrong.
> But poeple say with time and maturity her stifles will drop, her head widen and under some judges at least I wouldnt get laughed at
> ...


Aww bless her, I would have thought she'd be great for showing with how she looks 

Come on then, critique Rupert for me  I know he's got a diddy head, snow nose etc :



Pointermum said:


> God knows what my two will be like after a week in kennels
> 
> Yes please and make sure there large  but i'll have a diet coke to make up for it
> 
> It will be good to meet some of you. Marley boy and Cassia don't count  i can't believe my family have invaded my safe PF zone :nono:


:lol:

I do love their fries, free meal each shift and a discount card I get :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

I do belive I joined because you said "why don't you start up your own profile on pf, i will show you how" lol


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay, a meet, I'm so excited now, off to check calendar now. None of you need worry, my boy is going through a phase of showing me up!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> I do belive I joined because you said "why don't you start up your own profile on pf, i will show you how" lol


:lol: i don't mind you, as long as mum don't join  :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Yay, a meet, I'm so excited now, off to check calendar now. None of you need worry, my boy is going through a phase of showing me up!


Yay another one, what dog have you got?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Aww bless her, I would have thought she'd be great for showing with how she looks
> 
> Come on then, critique Rupert for me  I know he's got a diddy head, snow nose etc :
> 
> ...


Ah I dont think I know enough to  I rely on others to do Willow for me.



Marley boy said:


> I do belive I joined because you said "why don't you start up your own profile on pf, i will show you how" lol


And we are very glad you did



bobbyw said:


> Yay, a meet, I'm so excited now, off to check calendar now. None of you need worry, my boy is going through a phase of showing me up!


yay :001_smile:



Pointermum said:


> Yay another one, what dog have you got?


A gorgeous cross breed


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

yes maybe we could talk to the mods to see if they could keep an eye out and ban here if she tries to join


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm up for it. but can't do 25th . x


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Babycham can't do 25th either cos she is coming to our dog show!!! 
We will hopefully be able to come on this walk though - will keep an eye on here to see when and where.
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Off Topic - Marley Boy and Pointer Mum are you related???


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

we are sisters lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

How cool!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> Off Topic - Marley Boy and Pointer Mum are you related???


And Cassia who's just joined  but i take no responsibly for the stupid things they might say 

I think we was looking at Sunday the 26th in the afternoon how is that for you guys?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> Yay another one, what dog have you got?


Was told he is a lab x collie, but to be honest I see bits of other dogs in him too. He looks a bit like a smaller yellow lab with longer hair and quirky ears.


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> A gorgeous cross breed


Aw, thanks


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

bobbyw said:


> Was told he is a lab x collie, but to be honest I see bits of other dogs in him too. He looks a bit like a smaller yellow lab with longer hair and quirky ears.


aww i'll look forward to meeting him  I'm off to nosey to see if you have out pics of him on here :lol: i need to know what strangers to talk to when we meet  we will only know them by their dogs :lol:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

errrrm i make no stupid comments :glare: lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pointermum said:


> aww i'll look forward to meeting him  I'm off to nosey to see if you have out pics of him on here :lol: i need to know what strangers to talk to when we meet  we will only know them by their dogs :lol:


we could have a code like we must all wear red t shirts
or have bandanas on our dogs 

Here is a list of possible attendees

Amber nero
Babycham2002
Fleur
Pixie2010
Marleyboy
Cassia
Holly
Goldenshadow
Pointermum
bobbyw
Bearyclairey
dexter
pennyh

Current date for this one is 26th June afternoon
Although I am sure we will do another 
I am aware that some may come from very far and will be unable to do this one. Just as many of us as we can at one point would be great


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oooo doggy bandanas , that would give me a good excuss to put one on them  Mind you i'm sure there will be no missing my two  i'm sure Shelby will be barking her head off in excitement :


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Can I come


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Can I come


of course 
Tollers always welcome


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I shall be attending with Dobby!


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Sounds fab. 26th good for me!!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Is there any water? just to warn everyone if there is, you might get wet :lol: Ember and Tilly LOVE water! and if anyone brings a chucker and ball you will have two tollers joining you


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> Is there any water? just to warn everyone if there is, you might get wet :lol: Ember and Tilly LOVE water! and if anyone brings a chucker and ball you will have two tollers joining you


yes there's a little doggy pond.
Dont worry there's over water lovers there too


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ha good someone might be able to convince Rupert to go for a swim!! He is a bit meh with water but would do him good


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Tollisty said:


> Is there any water? just to warn everyone if there is, you might get wet :lol: Ember and Tilly LOVE water! and if anyone brings a chucker and ball you will have two tollers joining you


Theres a lovely dog pond :










Maybe they can teach my two how to swim


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Weirdly Willow swims in the river
But not in the pond at Jeskyns. Nice photos PM!!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I'm sure Ember and Tilly will encourage others to swim.

Ember won the fastest water retrieve at the toller funday this weekend


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

where is the meet, and what date?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> where is the meet, and what date?


Jeskyns, just off the A2 Gravesend on the afternoon of Sunday 26th June


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

mine don't do water , so no teaching em to try it...................


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooooohhhhhhhhhhh, we get to meet Ember and Tilly? I've been admiring your lot for a while, they're all gorgeous!

Don't know if mine will get in the water..,. they can be pretty wimpy!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd love to come to this - is it easy to get to the park on public transport?

We might have to hang back at the edge and approach slowly though to stop Ely having a heart attack though!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> Ooooohhhhhhhhhhh, we get to meet Ember and Tilly? I've been admiring your lot for a while, they're all gorgeous!
> 
> Don't know if mine will get in the water..,. they can be pretty wimpy!


Yes I will bring Ember and Tilly  You might not think they are gorgeous when they are soaking wet and leap at you :lol:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> The afternoon would be good for me, it would give me some time to unpack and collect the dogs :lol: Were just off to Majorca for a week with the kids. Cassia should be able to come with Dobby by then also, he should be past all his puppy jabs although he might need lots of cuddles rather than walking all the way round  Right we just need to see if it will work for other people


Can't wait! Should be great!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

2 minutes down the road from me.... but I dont have a dog..... do you accept invisible ones? or just a random rambler? :blush:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> 2 minutes down the road from me.... but I dont have a dog..... do you accept invisible ones? or just a random rambler? :blush:


You can borrow mine


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> 2 minutes down the road from me.... but I dont have a dog..... do you accept invisible ones? or just a random rambler? :blush:


It's 2 mins from mine also  You can have Shelby as she's shaw to be the one who shows me up


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

deb53 said:


> You can borrow mine





Pointermum said:


> It's 2 mins from mine also  You can have Shelby as she's shaw to be the one who shows me up


awww thanks :thumbup:
I will just have to check some things to make sure I am free, my daughter has alot of bday parties this month.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I can't be bothered to read the thread 
What date, time and place are you all meeting and I'll see if I can make it


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I can't be bothered to read the thread
> What date, time and place are you all meeting and I'll see if I can make it


Jeskyns just off a2 gravesend afternoon of June 26th


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Yay, I can come!

Dog has promised to try his hardest to show his mummy up in front of as many people as possible!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> Yay, I can come!
> 
> Dog has promised to try his hardest to show his mummy up in front of as many people as possible!


I've got three of them on that promise!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Pointermum said:


> Jeskyns just off a2 gravesend afternoon of June 26th


Thank you - I'll check waht the family are doing and what my petrol budget is looking like and get back to you all.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Thank you - I'll check waht the family are doing and what my petrol budget is looking like and get back to you all.


Thanks Fleur


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> You can borrow mine


does that mean you might be coming then deb?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

L/C said:


> I'd love to come to this - is it easy to get to the park on public transport?
> 
> We might have to hang back at the edge and approach slowly though to stop Ely having a heart attack though!


I could collect you from Gravesend train station


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Possible attendees stand at

Amber nero
Babycham2002
Fleur
Pixie2010
Marleyboy
Cassia
Holly
Goldenshadow
Pointermum
bobbyw
Bearyclairey
dexter
pennyh
celicababe
l/c

I have been trying to list everyones dogs!!!!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I would offer to pick people up seen as I have a zafira but marley boys car is off the road and cassia don't drive so I guess I will be picking them up !


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> does that mean you might be coming then deb?


If you don't mind an oldie coming I'll see if I am able to drive that day.

Just plonk me on a seat and I'll take the pics while dogs run amok :001_smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> If you don't mind an oldie coming I'll see if I am able to drive that day.
> 
> Just plonk me on a seat and I'll take the pics while dogs run amok :001_smile:


Will be lovely to meet you  Lovely stuff :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Will be lovely to meet you  Lovely stuff :thumbup:


I'll be on your maybe, we'll see on the day list :001_smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

deb53 said:


> I'll be on your maybe, we'll see on the day list :001_smile:


Thats fine :001_smile: and understandable


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Possible attendees stand at
> 
> Amber nero
> Babycham2002
> ...


You forgot about me :cryin:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> You forgot about me :cryin:


oh god sorry!!! ive got you on my list on paper !!!
just didnt get transferred over 
ive even got your dogs names on it 

so
Amber nero
Babycham2002
Fleur
Pixie2010
Marleyboy
Cassia
Holly
Goldenshadow
Pointermum
bobbyw
Bearyclairey
dexter
pennyh
tollisty
celicababe
l/c


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'd just bring Rupes if I come. Seriously asking for trouble if I bring both, but with Rupert I stand a chance of being able to let him off. Milo just isn't at that point yet but finds ways to get off his lead/collar/harness/whatever you put on him then runs off


----------



## matty198111 (Jan 30, 2010)

shame it is so far from me i would have loved to come along

maybe next time


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Too far for me sadly xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like its gonna be fun 
Now..... how to make my lot behave :blink:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Is there a definate plan yet - still not sure if I can make it but will let you know as soon as I can.
How far/long are you planning to walk?
Is there a definate time and place to meet?
Is it an off lead or on lead walk? (Zipper is better with other dogs off lead - haven't yet decided whether to bring them both or just Lilly)
Are there facilities such as toilets? As if I come it's a long drive 
Is there a cafe?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Fleur said:


> Is there a definate plan yet - still not sure if I can make it but will let you know as soon as I can.
> How far/long are you planning to walk?
> Is there a definate time and place to meet?
> Is it an off lead or on lead walk? (Zipper is better with other dogs off lead - haven't yet decided whether to bring them both or just Lilly)
> ...


Don't think there's a cafe at Jeskyns  bring a packed lunchy!  oooo idea!


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

there is a great cafe across the road "Nells Cafe" not sure how dog friendly they are i think they have outside picnic tables.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Does anyone mind a 4 stone Boxer who likes to lick your face by any means possible usually at about 100MPH also ?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

H0lly said:


> Does anyone mind a 4 stone Boxer who likes to lick your face by any means possible usually at about 100MPH also ?


Well personally I think that sounds great! Boxers are my guilty pleasure dog, not sure my life would ever suit one so I need to get my fix of boxer craziness from somewhere.


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

bobbyw said:


> Well personally I think that sounds great! Boxers are my guilty pleasure dog, not sure my life would ever suit one so I need to get my fix of boxer craziness from somewhere.


thats fine lol me and my family are used to having flori the staffy lick our faces at 1000mph hehe


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

whoops that reply was for the op of the boxer licky comment lol


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Just need dates now and i will be able to confirm if we can attend ( i hope so )


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

H0lly said:


> Just need dates now and i will be able to confirm if we can attend ( i hope so )


the afternoon of sun 26th June


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah, Dora has just today come in to her 1st season, I dont think we will be able to make it  Never mind, im sure there will be another time. Have fun all


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Ah, Dora has just today come in to her 1st season, I dont think we will be able to make it  Never mind, im sure there will be another time. Have fun all


oh Thats such a shame. There will be another.
I will get on the laptop in a minute and formulate a proper plan.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I am at a show at maidstone, and tollers are last in the ring.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tollisty said:


> I am at a show at maidstone, and tollers are last in the ring.


Oh no, I am at that show too but first in, we will definitely do another.

edited to add, we are not first in but Im sure it will be fine


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Oh no, I am at that show too but first in, we will definitely do another.


good hopefully i'll be able to make it with my hairy mutts.

for info there's a nice walk Relcolver way on the coastline and a pub on the way lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

*
Here is the plan
Sunday 26th June. Meet Jeskyns at 3pm. Jeskyns postcode DA12 3AN
There is no toilet facilities at Jeskyns. 
I have emailed Nells cafe to see if they accept dogs, Fleur you are more than welcome to come to mine for a drink and quick wee.
I have also found two dog friendly pubs within 4 miles of Jeskyns that we could go to either before or after walking if people so wish.Details to follow.
Walk is to be offlead. Long lines etc.
Planned walk being 4 miles, so just over an hour long. How does that sound?*


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dexter said:


> good hopefully i'll be able to make it with my hairy mutts.
> 
> for info there's a nice walk Relcolver way on the coastline and a pub on the way lol


Who would you be bringing Dexter?

The reculver one sounds good, you will have to tell me about it and we will do that one next time


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

babycham2002 said:


> Who would you be bringing Dexter?
> 
> The reculver one sounds good, you will have to tell me about it and we will do that one next time


yes and probs his brother............. but can't make 26th unfortunately , will have to be next meet. x


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> *
> Here is the plan
> Sunday 26th June. Meet Jeskyns at 3pm. Jeskyns postcode DA12 3AN
> There is no toilet facilities at Jeskyns.
> ...


I think for his first BIG pack walk I'll be keeping Dobby on a long lead (recall lead) if that's cool? lol!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Cassia said:


> I think for his first BIG pack walk I'll be keeping Dobby on a long lead (recall lead) if that's cool? lol!


I'm sure that'll be fine. Rupert will be on a lunge line and I will see how he goes. To be fair as there will be so many of us if one of the dogs does go a bit astray we stand quite a good chance of getting them back quickly. I'm not brave enough to let Rupert off in general at the minute he is very very keen to chase right now but if the area is open enough and away from roads enough I may well give him a go. Especially if there are people willing to help me hunt him down should he leave me


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> *
> Here is the plan
> Sunday 26th June. Meet Jeskyns at 3pm. Jeskyns postcode DA12 3AN
> There is no toilet facilities at Jeskyns.
> ...


Is there just one entrance/carpark?? Will def be there (so long as I am not working).


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

an hour oh god almighty i will be dead at the end of it lol i like the pub idea


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> an hour oh god almighty i will be dead at the end of it lol i like the pub idea


Thats a short one for my gang, but hopefully all the dogs will wear them out :001_smile:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm sure that'll be fine. Rupert will be on a lunge line and I will see how he goes. To be fair as there will be so many of us if one of the dogs does go a bit astray we stand quite a good chance of getting them back quickly. I'm not brave enough to let Rupert off in general at the minute he is very very keen to chase right now but if the area is open enough and away from roads enough I may well give him a go. Especially if there are people willing to help me hunt him down should he leave me


I will help you hunt him down if it came to it:smile:
It is enclosed, however there is one section where we have to cross a quiet road and I will warn people as we home up to that to put their dogs on leads.

Cant wait to meet Rupes


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Thats a short one for my gang, but hopefully all the dogs will wear them out :001_smile:


I'm sure Rupert will give Willow a good going over if she fancies it. He's just slaughtering Milo and Milo gets bored and goes inside at the minute Singing:


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

when i go there i mostly just walk down to the pond and throw the ball in for marley and just spend an hour chatting to other people doing the same thing lol


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Boooooo, that sounds real good, Make the next one 3rd week in july


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm sure Rupert will give Willow a good going over if she fancies it. He's just slaughtering Milo and Milo gets bored and goes inside at the minute Singing:


Yay I hope they do play with each other  Wonder if theyll then remember each other for PF Camp



Marley boy said:


> when i go there i mostly just walk down to the pond and throw the ball in for marley and just spend an hour chatting to other people doing the same thing lol


:lol: Thats good for Willow, but the boys get bored just watching her as they dont swim (I have chucked them in to check  )



H0lly said:


> Boooooo, that sounds real good, Make the next one 3rd week in july


What date is that? :001_smile:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Any time from the 19th - 24th  i got that week off and planning on taking Dora on Holiday


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Any time from the 19th - 24th  i got that week off and planning on taking Dora on Holiday


24th is good for me :001_smile: 
anyone else up for a second?


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I might be able to make it for 3.00  . I only live 10 mins away.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I will do anything. Won't know about work til nearer the time though.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

The 24th july is my Sunday off ( i do every other ) , so presuming i can show my face with my two again i can do that one also


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

just over a week away now people


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Just need to move house!!!!! Eeek
Also don't think you answered q about where to meet. Is there just one carpark?


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Pixie2010 said:


> Just need to move house!!!!! Eeek
> Also don't think you answered q about where to meet. Is there just one carpark?


i've got a holiday in Majorca before the meet also  Good luck with the house move and yes only one car park x


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

Jealous!!! Thanks. Should be in next Thursday so still on for joining you on Sunday. Have fun on your hold x


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello, I'm new to this forum  
I have a rescue lurcher that has fear aggression issues with all breeds apart from sighthounds :sad: Would it be possible to join you all on this walk to try to get my lad over his problem? He would of course be muzzled and on lead  
He is a lovely lad and I really feel that if he socialises with other breeds more it may be something that can be overcome
Plus if there are any forum members in the Maidstone area that walk or would like to walk in Mote Park I would welcome the company, :thumbsup:
Sue


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

kentlurcherlover said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum
> I have a rescue lurcher that has fear aggression issues with all breeds apart from sighthounds :sad: Would it be possible to join you all on this walk to try to get my lad over his problem? He would of course be muzzled and on lead
> He is a lovely lad and I really feel that if he socialises with other breeds more it may be something that can be overcome
> Plus if there are any forum members in the Maidstone area that walk or would like to walk in Mote Park I would welcome the company, :thumbsup:
> Sue


Yes you are of course welcome 
Welcome to the forum also


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

kentlurcherlover said:


> Hello, I'm new to this forum
> I have a rescue lurcher that has fear aggression issues with all breeds apart from sighthounds :sad: Would it be possible to join you all on this walk to try to get my lad over his problem? He would of course be muzzled and on lead
> He is a lovely lad and I really feel that if he socialises with other breeds more it may be something that can be overcome
> Plus if there are any forum members in the Maidstone area that walk or would like to walk in Mote Park I would welcome the company, :thumbsup:
> Sue


Hi - I'm L/C from the KGR forums! Will be lovely to finally meet you, especially as you saved the lovely Mr Darcy! :001_wub:


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> Yes you are of course welcome
> Welcome to the forum also


Many thanks  
I look forward to meeting you all


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

L/C said:


> Hi - I'm L/C from the KGR forums! Will be lovely to finally meet you, especially as you saved the lovely Mr Darcy! :001_wub:


Hi L/C
Small world 
Look forward to meeting you on this walk :thumbsup:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

kentlurcherlover said:


> Hi L/C
> Small world
> Look forward to meeting you on this walk :thumbsup:


any pictures of your dog?
I am a massive lurcher lover, cant get enough of them :drool:


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are my three lurchers 

These are my two recently failed fosters  
Harley and Clyde :001_wub:



























This is Danny my 14 year old gorgeous lad :001_wub:









I'm also owned by Holly, a spirited 16+ J/R


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

wow you're dogs are stunning!! will you be bringing them all?


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

No, I think I will only bring Harley as he is the one with fear aggression and a bit of a handful at present


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

kentlurcherlover said:


> No, I think I will only bring Harley as he is the one with fear aggression and a bit of a handful at present


Cant wait to meet him, and you fo course!!!

Just one week away now peeps!!!
Who are the definates and what are the names of your dogs please?
xx


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

I will do my absolute best to attend with Pixie! Sunday is my only day off for over a week after my house move, but she needs a walk! I haven't seen Laura to tell her about it but did ask her mum to pass it on. Would be nice to meet her properly - and all of you as well.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Pixie2010 said:


> I will do my absolute best to attend with Pixie! Sunday is my only day off for over a week after my house move, but she needs a walk! I haven't seen Laura to tell her about it but did ask her mum to pass it on. Would be nice to meet her properly - and all of you as well.


great stuff  thank you


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Well we can't come now, looks like Rupert has kennel cough because naughty people went against vets advice and were walking their dogs in public areas after just 5 days of symptoms


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Well we can't come now, looks like Rupert has kennel cough because naughty people went against vets advice and were walking their dogs in public areas after just 5 days of symptoms


Oh no thats terrible, Im so sorry  Hope he feels okay

I kept mine in for three weeks I think it was when they got it


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Oh no thats terrible, Im so sorry  Hope he feels okay
> 
> I kept mine in for three weeks I think it was when they got it


I think vets give different guidelines, Rupert hasn't had his confirmed he is in on Thurs for a follow up and they said he's already on antib's so not much more they can do anyway.

I took him up to Suffolk with some huskies all had a nice time. Then a couple days later a couple of the huskies had KC and it got traced back to those huskies playing in the dog park. Later transpired someone had taken their dog to the dog park knowing full well it had KC and that they weren't out of the zone their vet advised them on (other people used the same vet yada yada) which was how the huskies got it and none of them knew about it til it was diagnosed.

I'm just really cross because he's got a rash which is bad enough and now to stay shut in for ages is just 

He was honking like a goose in the night, not too often but a few times and vets think his swollen lymph nodes are more likely to be KC related than anything else


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I think vets give different guidelines, Rupert hasn't had his confirmed he is in on Thurs for a follow up and they said he's already on antib's so not much more they can do anyway.
> 
> I took him up to Suffolk with some huskies all had a nice time. Then a couple days later a couple of the huskies had KC and it got traced back to those huskies playing in the dog park. Later transpired someone had taken their dog to the dog park knowing full well it had KC and that they weren't out of the zone their vet advised them on (other people used the same vet yada yada) which was how the huskies got it and none of them knew about it til it was diagnosed.
> 
> ...


ah I see, yes that does not sound good at all. such a shame, for you, for roo, and for willow too 
and I remember the thread about the huskies with KC as well now you mention it.
do your vets plan to give you anthing for the kc?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> ah I see, yes that does not sound good at all. such a shame, for you, for roo, and for willow too
> and I remember the thread about the huskies with KC as well now you mention it.
> do your vets plan to give you anthing for the kc?


I haven't spoken directly to a vet about it but the receptionist did and said as he's on antib's already whilst not KC specific ones they will help and there's no point taking him in before tomorrow because he has to be seen for his rash at 4 days +. So if I take him today he has to go tomorrow to check the rash anyway and as he got so nervy with peeing everywhere they don't want to stress him more than they have to Going to ring and see what is best re tomorrow in terms of he might have KC and other dogs about.

I wouldn't let him have the KC vaccine even if they suggested it.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i will be coming with marley


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> i will be comming with marley


great stuff


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

Just had a look at Jeskyns on google and it looks a great place  even has an enclosed dog training area :thumbup:
Can't wait


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Ooooo Dobby's 1st walky with lots of other doggies! Eek!
I'm a tad nervous but looking forward to it too!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm watching the weather forcasts at the moment - I don't mind walking in the rain I just don't like driving in bad weather.


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Who's going to this then? I havent read through the thread 

I am about 70% certain of coming 

Weather forcast for DA12 3AN is sunny with temps around 26/27 degrees


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I want to come SO bad :crying:

Working anyway so doubt I was ever gonna be able to 

Everyone do one again in a couple months so I can book it off


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Look.....big yellow blob for Sunday!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

If it stays like that I'll drive along then 
It's about 2 hours for me I think


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

It's an hours drive for me 

The only thing putting me off is the 4 mile walk  Usually not a problem, but having been off for 4 weeks already with back, hip and knee pains....not so sure


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

It's 10 mins away from me 

Hopefully I will be back from the show in time.


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

where do you guys meet? and are all welcome?

do dogs have to be at a certain level of socialisation or anything?

oh and this is defo not a post to check on my new signature working correctly incase anyone wondered....


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sparkie1984 said:


> where do you guys meet? and are all welcome?
> 
> do dogs have to be at a certain level of socialisation or anything?
> 
> oh and this is defo not a post to check on my new signature working correctly incase anyone wondered....


Love the new signature -  
1st time everyone meeting, all dogs welcome.
check out the 1st post of the thread for meeting place and time.
babycham2002 is organising everything.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jamie said:


> It's an hours drive for me
> 
> The only thing putting me off is the 4 mile walk  Usually not a problem, but having been off for 4 weeks already with back, hip and knee pains....not so sure


I'm sure babycham could find you a nice park bench to sit on and enjoy the sun


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I'm sure babycham could find you a nice park bench to sit on and enjoy the sun


I'll get left behind!  :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I'll get left behind!  :lol:


What if everyone promises to come back for you 
And then there's the pub down the road


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

10 min away from me 

Although not sure I can come along now  I have been banned :lol:
not worth the hassle for my kids to attempt it!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Fleur said:


> What if everyone promises to come back for you
> And then there's the pub down the road


Sorted, leave me in the pub! 



celicababe1986 said:


> 10 min away from me
> 
> Although not sure I can come along now  I have been banned :lol:
> not worth the hassle for my kids to attempt it!


Thats a shame


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

kentlurcherlover said:


> Just had a look at Jeskyns on google and it looks a great place  even has an enclosed dog training area :thumbup:
> Can't wait


Oooo Ive not found that yet, we shall have to have a looksie



Cassia said:


> Ooooo Dobby's 1st walky with lots of other doggies! Eek!
> I'm a tad nervous but looking forward to it too!


it will be great for him, cant wiat to meet him



Fleur said:


> I'm watching the weather forcasts at the moment - I don't mind walking in the rain I just don't like driving in bad weather.


well thats fair enough 



GoldenShadow said:


> I want to come SO bad :crying:
> 
> Working anyway so doubt I was ever gonna be able to
> 
> Everyone do one again in a couple months so I can book it off


definitely will have another
what dates good for you?



Fleur said:


> If it stays like that I'll drive along then
> It's about 2 hours for me I think


excellent  yay x


Jamie said:


> Look.....big yellow blob for Sunday!





Jamie said:


> It's an hours drive for me
> 
> The only thing putting me off is the 4 mile walk  Usually not a problem, but having been off for 4 weeks already with back, hip and knee pains....not so sure


Well there is the pub, but we could shorten it also  dont want to discriminate against the diabled do we 



Tollisty said:


> It's 10 mins away from me
> 
> Hopefully I will be back from the show in time.


I know me too!! :lol: 


sparkie1984 said:


> where do you guys meet? and are all welcome?
> 
> do dogs have to be at a certain level of socialisation or anything?
> 
> oh and this is defo not a post to check on my new signature working correctly incase anyone wondered....


everyone welcome, jeskyns park gravesend, this sunday at 3pm



Fleur said:


> Love the new signature -
> 1st time everyone meeting, all dogs welcome.
> check out the 1st post of the thread for meeting place and time.
> babycham2002 is organising everything.


thanks 



Fleur said:


> I'm sure babycham could find you a nice park bench to sit on and enjoy the sun


sounds good, 



Fleur said:


> What if everyone promises to come back for you
> And then there's the pub down the road


certainly is



celicababe1986 said:


> 10 min away from me
> 
> Although not sure I can come along now  I have been banned :lol:
> not worth the hassle for my kids to attempt it!


 sad times


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Im gutted i cant come to this, Make sure plenty of pictures are taken


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

H0lly said:


> Im gutted i cant come to this, Make sure plenty of pictures are taken


i know such a shame
love your new sig BTW 
will get lots of pics, of dogs bums probably!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

None yet, getting put on rota for next week.

If I'm working all the time might be tough if I can't book anything off, I want that Sept weekend off see...


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Doesn't seem like there are many coming to this...?


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Me, the OH and Dodger (the dog) are planning on coming. Not sure how Dodger will be with a 4 mile walk as he tends to peak too early, but we'll see, he will prob be fine.

He's been a bit naughty this week though, which doesn't bode well!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Doesn't seem like there are many coming to this...?


I want to just can't


----------



## Stevenlaus (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello, my name is Laura and my partner is Steve, we have a year old cocker spaniel called Millie would it be ok if maybe we came along she is very bouncy tho and loves to play with other dogs!! 

What time r u meeting?

Laura


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Stevenlaus said:


> Hello, my name is Laura and my partner is Steve, we have a year old cocker spaniel called Millie would it be ok if maybe we came along she is very bouncy tho and loves to play with other dogs!!
> 
> What time r u meeting?
> 
> Laura


Of course you're welcome - I'm not sure if I'm going to make it yet.
babycham2002 is organising and knows numbers send her a PM if you've any questions.
I believe there is only one carpark so it should be easy to find each other.
Sunday 26th June. Meet Jeskyns at 3pm. Jeskyns postcode DA12 3AN
the planned walk is 4 miles


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

im still planning on comming


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm back off holiday :w00t: :w00t:

I've not got the dogs back yet  but i'm getting them in the morning hopefully they will still be talking to me tomorrow!

Still on for 3pm tomorrow


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I'm back off holiday :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> I've not got the dogs back yet  but i'm getting them in the morning hopefully they will still be talking to me tomorrow!
> 
> Still on for 3pm tomorrow


Yayness! Can't wait lol


----------



## Stevenlaus (Jun 23, 2011)

That's a pain I won't be able to make it @ 3pm hopefully we can meet on the nxt one!!

Thanks tho every is really friendly on here!!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hope you've all got your suncream, going to be 25C here and I'm not as far down south as you lot


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm afraid I wont be there tomorrow 

As per usual, I have forgotten someones birthday tomorrow (my sisters!). So I have driven down to the south coast to see her. Sorry guys, I'm sure I'll meet you all at some point...maybe the the PF camping trip if any of you are going


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Hope you've all got your suncream, going to be 25C here and I'm not as far down south as you lot


I'm going to regret losing my sunglasses on holiday that's for sure  it's always soo bright there.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

bobbyw said:


> Me, the OH and Dodger (the dog) are planning on coming. Not sure how Dodger will be with a 4 mile walk as he tends to peak too early, but we'll see, he will prob be fine.
> 
> He's been a bit naughty this week though, which doesn't bode well!


Im sure he will be fine the other dogs will tire out his naughtiness, we can shorten the wlak if need be 


GoldenShadow said:


> I want to just can't


Next time my dear, it cant be helped



Fleur said:


> Of course you're welcome - I'm not sure if I'm going to make it yet.
> babycham2002 is organising and knows numbers send her a PM if you've any questions.
> I believe there is only one carpark so it should be easy to find each other.
> Sunday 26th June. Meet Jeskyns at 3pm. Jeskyns postcode DA12 3AN
> the planned walk is 4 miles


Thanks Fleur



Marley boy said:


> im still planning on comming


Yay



Pointermum said:


> I'm back off holiday :w00t: :w00t:
> 
> I've not got the dogs back yet  but i'm getting them in the morning hopefully they will still be talking to me tomorrow!
> 
> Still on for 3pm tomorrow


Hope you had a lovely time, yes still on 



Cassia said:


> Yayness! Can't wait lol


So exciting 



Stevenlaus said:


> That's a pain I won't be able to make it @ 3pm hopefully we can meet on the nxt one!!
> 
> Thanks tho every is really friendly on here!!


Keep your eyes peeled there will be another



GoldenShadow said:


> Hope you've all got your suncream, going to be 25C here and I'm not as far down south as you lot


I know, such a change from the last week 



Jamie said:


> I'm afraid I wont be there tomorrow
> 
> As per usual, I have forgotten someones birthday tomorrow (my sisters!). So I have driven down to the south coast to see her. Sorry guys, I'm sure I'll meet you all at some point...maybe the the PF camping trip if any of you are going


Ill be at PF camp, 
Have a lovely time at your sisters :smile:


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

Going to have to cry off this I'm afraid.  Just got back from Wales and Gypsy took the train journey back rather hard and is still a bit distressed by it. Don't think it's fair to put her through another one tomorrow.

Hope I can make the next one though!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

L/C said:


> Going to have to cry off this I'm afraid.  Just got back from Wales and Gypsy took the train journey back rather hard and is still a bit distressed by it. Don't think it's fair to put her through another one tomorrow.
> 
> Hope I can make the next one though!


Poor Gypsy, I know how she feels, I dont travel well unless I am driving
Next time hopefully


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm still planning on coming with Harley and my daughter  
If Harley disgraces himself we may have to wander off  :blush:


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

L/C said:


> Going to have to cry off this I'm afraid.  Just got back from Wales and Gypsy took the train journey back rather hard and is still a bit distressed by it. Don't think it's fair to put her through another one tomorrow.
> 
> Hope I can make the next one though!


That's a shame, I was looking forward to meeting up  
Hope Gypsy is ok now


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RIGHT you lot, I am expecting lots of photos you get those camera batteries charged and ready OK?! Else there will be trouble :nono:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hope everyone has a great walk this afternoon.
Sorry I won't make it - OH has had his flights home changed and I need to pick him up at Southampton Airport at 5.40pm so I'll not have enough time to get back afterwards 
Make sure you do another walk please.
I look forward to the photo's later.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Hope everyone has a great walk this afternoon.
> Sorry I won't make it - OH has had his fights home changed and I need to pick him up at Southampton Airport at 5.40pm so I'll not have enough time to get back afterwards
> Make sure you do another walk please.
> I look forward to the photo's later.


There will definitely be more!!!
Hope to meet you soon 

Camera is charging dont you worry 

My mobile number should anyone need me before this afternoon as I am just off to a show is
07585 119039

Vicki

x


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, I may still come to this...without dog, as he is in Stevenage. What is the exact time and place where everyone is meeting?

This meet is on my way home from east sussex to Stevenage see


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

hi jamie i think it's at 3. I was just wondering if people were still going, its going to be 30 today and i was just a bit worried about the dogs in this heat especially the bigger fluffier dogs lol


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Marley boy said:


> hi jamie i think it's at 3. I was just wondering if people were still going, its going to be 30 today and i was just a bit worried about the dogs in this heat especially the bigger fluffier dogs lol


i am not worried about willow as there is water for her to go in and we ca n alwyas shorten the walk xxx


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> i am not worried about willow as there is water for her to go in and we ca n alwyas shorten the walk xxx


I still really wanna go lmao!


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Hope you all have a great walk, we will be needing lots of pictures!


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

ok cool i will still come just didnt want to turn up and find everyone had decided to stay at home lol  how will we recognise every one, obviously i will know what my sisters look like


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

My dogs should be fine with the heat  just need to collect them from the kennels  Will charge my cameras batteries also


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Yeah we are still planning on coming, it is meant to be hot but he will follow if others go into water. May have to use a long line though, not sure he'd come back.

We'll play it by ear a bit I would have thought, see how the dogs get on with the heat.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Right i'm off to collect the dogs


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> Right i'm off to collect the dogs


aw they are going to be so happy to see you


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Ok, I may still come to this...without dog, as he is in Stevenage. What is the exact time and place where everyone is meeting?
> 
> This meet is on my way home from east sussex to Stevenage see


oh yeah and dont worry about not having your dog with you because you can help me run after Marley


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Hopefully I will be there 

I am easy to spot, I will have 2 tollers with me 

and they would be quite happy to just stay in the water for an hour :lol:


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Tollisty said:


> Hopefully I will be there
> 
> I am easy to spot, I will have 2 tollers with me
> 
> and they would be quite happy to just stay in the water for an hour :lol:


Hahaha lets see if we can get Dobby to go into the water hahahah


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

JEALOUS !! 



P.S have a great time


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Cassia said:


> Hahaha lets see if we can get Dobby to go into the water hahahah


yay dib dab is going swimming


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Marley boy said:


> aw they are going to be so happy to see you


I'm back, Enzo looks like a cruelty case :cryin: his dropped a lot of weight that he didn't have to lose in the first place :crying: my poor baby .


----------



## bobbyw (Jan 4, 2011)

Pointermum said:


> I'm back, Enzo looks like a cruelty case :cryin: his dropped a lot of weight that he didn't have to lose in the first place :crying: my poor baby .


Oh no, poor Enzo. Was he off his food while in different surroundings? I'm sure now he's back home he'll start to put it back on, you'll have to feed him up a bit.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Pointermum said:


> I'm back, Enzo looks like a cruelty case :cryin: his dropped a lot of weight that he didn't have to lose in the first place :crying: my poor baby .


oh no poor baby  did they not realise he wasnt eating??? i would have had him at mine!!!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Oh bloody hell! Poor boy! They should have noticed he had lost weight 
You put your trust into these people to look after your dogs and then this happens? it's not on. *hugs*


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

They said he ate fine, it's probably the pacing around all day and change of food might of upset his tum. I don't think it's strange for some dogs to drop weight in kennels, it's so hard to keep it on him normally anyway  I'll have to feed him up again!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll be the one posing in the carpark in a gold convertable Renault megane 

oh yeah...and I'm bald!


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

Jamie said:


> I'll be the one posing in the carpark in a gold convertable Renault megane
> 
> oh yeah...and I'm bald!


I'll be the one with the tattoos... dying of heat exhaustion ahahahah


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

i will be the one with the one with the tattoos and the one with a lovely tan, hope you got that lol. Oh yeah i will also be the one with the dog going mental


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Jamie said:


> I'll be the one posing in the carpark in a gold convertable Renault megane
> 
> oh yeah...and I'm bald!


make sure you put sun cream on your head


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Back from the show, so I will be coming


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Getting excited now  i've got to leave soon even though i live 2 mins away i need to go pick the sisters up  oh i might pop to [email protected] also seen as i have to drive into town :lol:


----------



## kentlurcherlover (Jun 16, 2011)

Was really looking forward to joining you all but Harley has flaked out after the GBG walk this morning which we have not long returned from, and as you may know greyhounds/ lurchers are not the best breeds in the heat so will have to pass on this one but I really hope another one is on soon at Jeskyns as it looks great for dogs 
Hope everyone has a great walk


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

187 photos i took :blink: :blink: :blink:    

I best get editing them as they take about 4 mins a photo to upload on photobucket 

It was lovely meeting you all and the dogs was all very well behaved (thank god !)


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lol. defo coming to the next one xx


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

kentlurcherlover said:


> Was really looking forward to joining you all but Harley has flaked out after the GBG walk this morning which we have not long returned from, and as you may know greyhounds/ lurchers are not the best breeds in the heat so will have to pass on this one but I really hope another one is on soon at Jeskyns as it looks great for dogs
> Hope everyone has a great walk


Hopefully meet you soon  x



Pointermum said:


> 187 photos i took :blink: :blink: :blink:
> 
> I best get editing them as they take about 4 mins a photo to upload on photobucket
> 
> It was lovely meeting you all and the dogs was all very well behaved (thank god !)


They were all fab wasnt they!! I've got 77, but probably 4 decent ones 
Cant wait to see yours, the one syou showed me were fab



dexter said:


> lol. defo coming to the next one xx


Was you at maidstone today dexter?
Cant wait to finally meet you at the next one


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Home, and I'm feeling a little burnt  Plenty of after sun is being slapped on me head! 

Was great to meet you all  Really enjoyed it...and my police escort!  Shame I didn't have Rocky, he would have loved it 

Babycham, please can you apologise to your OH for me rattling on about tarantulas


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> They were all fab wasnt they!! I've got 77, but probably 4 decent ones
> Cant wait to see yours, the one syou showed me were fab


There not as good as i hoped  i really must read the manual


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Home, and I'm feeling a little burnt  Plenty of after sun is being slapped on me head!
> 
> Was great to meet you all  Really enjoyed it...and my police escort!  Shame I didn't have Rocky, he would have loved it
> 
> Babycham, please can you apologise to your OH for me rattling on about tarantulas


No no he loved it, if you ever get him to hold one I would be very impressed. and lets not forget he has to listen to me rattle on about dogs all day long 

:lol: at the police escort, thats so 

ouch to the burnt noggin, thatll be driving with the roof down!!:001_tongue:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> No no he loved it, if you ever get him to hold one I would be very impressed. and lets not forget he has to listen to me rattle on about dogs all day long


I'd help anyone to hold a tarantula, it's easy! Everyone who has ever held one has always said to me, I dunno why I was so scared 



> :lol: at the police escort, thats so


I like to make an entrance 



> ouch to the burnt noggin, thatll be driving with the roof down!!:001_tongue:


But it's worth it! I love my car!


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Tilly and Ember had a great time  As predicted first in the water and last out :lol: 

All the dogs were very well behaved, I think we counted 10  plus a few extra by the water :lol:


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

PICTURES please


----------



## sparkie1984 (Sep 15, 2009)

This thread is nothing without pics!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I'd help anyone to hold a tarantula, it's easy! Everyone who has ever held one has always said to me, I dunno why I was so scared
> 
> I like to make an entrance
> 
> But it's worth it! I love my car!


Hmm but would i still be scared of house spiders, because if so there wouldnt be any point! (do you like how im trying to get out of this!! )



Tollisty said:


> Tilly and Ember had a great time  As predicted first in the water and last out :lol:
> 
> All the dogs were very well behaved, I think we counted 10  plus a few extra by the water :lol:


They were all v good wasnt they, your girls are stunning, I have only water pics of them though!! 

Picture thread up here :thumbup:
hopefully Leilah will get her decent oics up soon but in the meantime you will have to look at mine  xxx
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/174166-south-east-dog-meet-photos.html


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

H0lly said:


> PICTURES please





sparkie1984 said:


> This thread is nothing without pics!!!!!!!!!


alright alright you two!!!
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/174166-south-east-dog-meet-photos.html


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

just re-sizing mine


----------

